# System Restore turned off and 'Turn on system protection' greyed out



## blueboyz12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have recently just successfully cloned my Old primary 1TB Western Digital HDD onto my new 1TB Samsung EVO SSD to increase hard drive performance to give it a quick boot up and to enable Windows and my programs to load a lot quicker and perform better with multi tasking. My laptop is one of the bigger 17inch Acer models which comes with two hard drive bays. So once I had wiped my older WD HDD I then inserted a new 2 TB Seagate hard drive into the second bay to be able to store it for personal and media files, and any other imprtant data, to keep it the SSD as the primary hard drive and just for OS and programs only. My system runs the Windows 8.1 OS and is 64 bit.

However, I wanted to create a restore point and upon doing so, I found that System protection was turned off for all my both my hard drives.

I thought I had managed to somehow enable system protection on my C:/ Dive (including the partioned







/ drive on the same hard drive) on my SSD, and yet though it shows them enabled, it shows the word missing next to them, and I am assuming this is telling me the previous restores are missing; whether as a result of cloning I don't know. The other weird thing is further up the properties page it also shows the C\ and D:\ Drive but turned off.

So I thought I would try increasing the disk space usage, since it was showing it at 0, and it would allow me to do so and returned the message: 'There was an unexpected error in the property page: The system cannot find the path specified (0x80070003). Please close the property page and try again' And I closed it and tried again and it repeated the same error.

I tried googling for other experiences of 'System protection turned off' as near to what I could find as relevant to my case, and tried the following:

System Restore not working anymore? - Windows 7 Help Forums

and then rebooted my laptop. However this did not fix the problem, and I can't seem to find any other relevant solution at this point so far and would appreciate any help on this issue.

I have attached files showing relevant points to the issue as I attempted to turn on system protection


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Disable the drives that indicate missing. They will disappear. Then enable the drive(s) that you want.
The drives labeled missing are indeed caused by the cloning.


----------



## blueboyz12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Lead3.

I appreciate your reply thank you.

I only saw your reply after having fixed the problem last night. I decided to use the 'Tweaking.coms' Windows repair tool which has a feature to scan your system restore and checks for previous parse (restore) points. EasyRE also have a recovery repair tool with a specific feature to repair the system restore but I could not burn the ISO to a USB as neither Easy UB creator or Windows 7 USB download tool (works with Windows 8.1) would even recognise the ISO file. After scanning it found them and offered also to fix them, which it did, and I have now been able to turn on system protection for my primary hard drive and re-enable system restore and have since been able to create a restore point.

All that said, although I have the C: and partioned D: drives (both on the SSD drive) showing with system protection on and no missing next to it, it's odd that further down on system properties I still have the C:/ and D:/ showing with the system protection turned off and labelled missing, and was surprised that did not disappear. Your reply was interesting, and I would not have even considered that. You reckon I should still disable the drive (by that I assume you mean open the back of my laptop and disconnect the drive and reconnect it) and then see if it disappears after reconnecting it? Or since I am able to now create restore points I should just leave it since it it not doing any harm? 

Thanks again


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

What I meant was to turn off System protection for the drives labeled missing.


----------



## blueboyz12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi again Lead3,

I did, before re-eanabling them anyway, despite them still having those two entries below as mentioned in my previous reply.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Once you system protection from the drives that have Missing next to them, they should not be reenabled. They usually disappear. You would enable the drive in the list that did/does not have missing next to it.


Acer (C (Missing) - Turn Off
Acer (C (System) - Turn On

Same for Data (E


----------



## blueboyz12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lead3 said:


> Once you system protection from the drives that have Missing next to them, they should not be reenabled. They usually disappear. You would enable the drive in the list that did/does not have missing next to it.
> 
> 
> Acer (C (Missing) - Turn Off
> ...


Well I thought they would have disappeared. As I explained, it is shown as above but the other way round; the Acer (C) (Missing) - Turn off at the bottom and likewise for the partitioned drive. System restore is working and it's not stopping me create restore points, but I have no idea why it persists as showing both as explianed above.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

At this point, I would turn off System Protection for all drives, reboot the computer and then turn on System Protection for the desired drives.


----------



## blueboyz12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Was busy before having a chance to reply. I will try that Lead3. Thank you kindly for your suggestion. I was actually wondering whether I should do that. I'll keep you posted.


----------

